# Gas In Your Diesel Truck?



## hoodscoop

As a new diesel owner, and one who also drives and fuels a gasoline vehicle, I fear that one day I may put gasoline in the diesel truck. I recently read this article in a diesel magazine about, "what if" and thought I'd share it with others who may have the same concern. I also recently purchased both required fuel filters for the fuel system just in case it happens when I'm on the road and can't find a local dealer.


----------



## CamperAndy

Funny trucks have not been fitted with a device that is becoming more common on diesel cars. They make a check valve for the fill neck that only opens if a diesel nozzle has been inserted. Diesel nozzles are larger than gas nozzles and to prevent diesel from being put into gas fueled cars they have smaller openings, there should be more of a fool proof system for all diesel owners.


----------



## CamperAndy

I posted before I read the attachments. Funny they mentioned the check valve in the article but said it was only on high end cars. It should be standard on all.


----------



## AnolaBob

When we were picking up our "new to us" '08 Sydney this past summer, I was so excited about our purchase I put about 5 litres, ~1.5 US gallons of gas in the diesel. Not having a clue what to do I filled the tank with diesel and drove home. We stopped at several fuel stations on the way home to thin out the gas along the way. Did not see, feel or smell anything different. Fairly strong winds that day and felt no hesitation. The only thing sore was my butt from kicking myself for being so stupid.


----------



## cdawrld

Audi just sent out a C.Y.A. letter with 2 bright yellow "Diesel Only" stickers to put on the filler and dash to remind. Guess some customer forgot and sued. I get almost 600 miles per tank. I can forget the last time filling up. But almost every time when I do "Pull up that's a diesel pump" or "You can't put diesel in that". At Disney Hess someone came running from 2 islands over to inform me I was at a diesel pump. It has become a running gag.

I can't use the large nozzle found at truck stops. I need ultra low sulfur which, I think, is a smaller nozzle.


----------



## hoodscoop

AnolaBob said:


> When we were picking up our "new to us" '08 Sydney this past summer, I was so excited about our purchase I put about 5 litres, ~1.5 US gallons of gas in the diesel. Not having a clue what to do I filled the tank with diesel and drove home. We stopped at several fuel stations on the way home to thin out the gas along the way. Did not see, feel or smell anything different. Fairly strong winds that day and felt no hesitation. The only thing sore was my butt from kicking myself for being so stupid.


The attached article says that if you squeeze any amount of gas into you diesel you should drain it out, but I just got to believe a little would not be a killer. You just supported that belief. Might I ask the year and make of your diesel. That might make a difference


----------



## W5CI

Just one more reason not to buy a Diesel, and all diesel now is UltraLow


----------



## CamperAndy

danny285 said:


> Just one more reason not to buy a Diesel, and all diesel now is UltraLow


The low sulfur content is not an issue on a new truck and only a minor one on an old truck.


----------



## WYOCAMPER

danny285 said:


> Just one more reason not to buy a Diesel, and all diesel now is UltraLow


Maybe for what you and I tow, but have you seen the weight & capacity ratings on some of these newer 5th wheels/travel trailers? Specifically the toy haulers? Holy smokes!


----------



## rsm7

hoodscoop said:


> When we were picking up our "new to us" '08 Sydney this past summer, I was so excited about our purchase I put about 5 litres, ~1.5 US gallons of gas in the diesel. Not having a clue what to do I filled the tank with diesel and drove home. We stopped at several fuel stations on the way home to thin out the gas along the way. Did not see, feel or smell anything different. Fairly strong winds that day and felt no hesitation. The only thing sore was my butt from kicking myself for being so stupid.


The attached article says that if you squeeze any amount of gas into you diesel you should drain it out, but I just got to believe a little would not be a killer. You just supported that belief. Might I ask the year and make of your diesel. That might make a difference
[/quote]

From his signature it appears to be an 07 duramax. I dont know what kind fuel injection system he has but I know the newer Fords, yours included, have a very expensive high pressure fuel injection system. I'm talking 10 grand expensive. The slightest bit of water or dirty fuel can cause major problems not covered under warranty. Gasoline has no lubricants like diesel does. I would never let it happen but if it did I would be very cautious about how the situation got handled.


----------



## mcsquid86

hoodscoop said:


> As a new diesel owner, and one who also drives and fuels a gasoline vehicle, I fear that one day I may put gasoline in the diesel truck. I recently read this article in a diesel magazine about, "what if" and thought I'd share it with others who may have the same concern. I also recently purchased both required fuel filters for the fuel system just in case it happens when I'm on the road and can't find a local dealer.


We just purchased a diesel truck also, and that is my fear also.


----------



## hoodscoop

danny285 said:


> Just one more reason not to buy a Diesel, and all diesel now is UltraLow


Must take exception to that statement ole buddy. When your pulling a 35' 5th wheel all over the country, up and down very tall mountains, the _800 pounds of torque _and an _engine brake _is a requirement only acheived with a full sized truck and a diesel. It becomes effortless and worry free.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Do guys that drive gas trucks worry about someday putting diesel in their trucks?


----------



## Lmbevard

My son had pulled up to the Diesel island and yet reached out and grabbed the Gas pump and put 6 gallons of gas in the tank until he and my wife caught on to what was happening. Luckily the attendant as well as a customer both told them not to start the truck and they called me. The truck was empty with as most 3 gallons of fuel left in is so I bought a 5 gallon container and bought enough hose to siphon out 5 gallons of fuel and refilled the tank with 35 gallons of fuel. ended up using the mix in my lawn tractor with no effect on either one. do think that they should at least paint the inside of the fuel area the same color as the cover on the pumps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The inside of my fuel opening has "Diesel Only" printed on it and the cap is green and also has "Diesel Only" printed on it.

Then again...in Oregon it is illegal to pump our own gas. However, pumping Diesel is legal, so only folks that know they have a diesel can jump out and fill their own vehicle.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Lmbevard said:


> do think that they should at least paint the inside of the fuel area the same color as the cover on the pumps.


Although good in theory, not all diesel pumps have the same handle. Around here, highway diesel pumps usually have green or yellow handles. But you need to be careful as some of the stations around here also use a green handle on the unleaded pumps as well. It would be very nice if they could come up with a standardized color code. It's much easier to see the handles from the road before you commit to an isle only to learn they don't have diesel in that isle.


----------



## hautevue

Color on the handles: we rented a car in Kayseri, Cappadocia, Turkey. Gas pumps have the Yellow handle, Diesel pumps have the green handle. The rental contract had YELLOW HANDLE AT THE PUMP printed on it in BIG type! (And in both English and Turkish, too!) I asked the rental company and they said that at least two renters a day put the wrong fuel in their cars when returning them. The company charges the renter about $US100 to drain the tank, PLUS the cost of the replacement fuel. He said both diesel renters and gas renters make the mistake. Both pumps use the same size filler nozzle--only the handle color is different.


----------



## willingtonpaul

Oregon_Camper said:


> The inside of my fuel opening has "Diesel Only" printed on it and the cap is green and also has "Diesel Only" printed on it.
> 
> Then again...in Oregon it is illegal to pump our own gas. However, pumping Diesel is legal, so only folks that know they have a diesel can jump out and fill their own vehicle.


i am interested to know why it is ILLEGAL to pump your own gas in oregon ? any ideas ?


----------



## CamperAndy

willingtonpaul said:


> The inside of my fuel opening has "Diesel Only" printed on it and the cap is green and also has "Diesel Only" printed on it.
> 
> Then again...in Oregon it is illegal to pump our own gas. However, pumping Diesel is legal, so only folks that know they have a diesel can jump out and fill their own vehicle.


i am interested to know why it is ILLEGAL to pump your own gas in oregon ? any ideas ?
[/quote]

It is a jobs program to tell the truth. It is not the only state that requires an attendant to pump the gas, the east coast has New Jersey.

One of the things I found out when driving through was they stop pumping at the first click, no letting the diesel foam settle and filling the tank.

That said if you pull into a truck stop to fill up you can put diesel fuel in yourself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

willingtonpaul said:


> The inside of my fuel opening has "Diesel Only" printed on it and the cap is green and also has "Diesel Only" printed on it.
> 
> Then again...in Oregon it is illegal to pump our own gas. However, pumping Diesel is legal, so only folks that know they have a diesel can jump out and fill their own vehicle.


i am interested to know why it is ILLEGAL to pump your own gas in oregon ? any ideas ?
[/quote]

Comes up every now and then on a ballot to remove the law, but everyone seems fine to stay in their warm/DRY car and let someone else pump the gas. For the most part it is fine, but sometimes the wait for the attendant can take a bit.


----------



## willingtonpaul

that's what i figured, that it was like NJ.....


----------



## cdawrld

Here in NJ they are starting to make diesel pumps self serve. Guess the attendants don't want to get dirty.

I for one am glad. Getting tired of people telling me I'm at the "wrong pump" and "you can't put diesel in that"


----------



## Insomniak

Oregon_Camper said:


> The inside of my fuel opening has "Diesel Only" printed on it and the cap is green and also has "Diesel Only" printed on it.
> 
> Then again...in Oregon it is illegal to pump our own gas. However, pumping Diesel is legal, so only folks that know they have a diesel can jump out and fill their own vehicle.


i am interested to know why it is ILLEGAL to pump your own gas in oregon ? any ideas ?
[/quote]

Comes up every now and then on a ballot to remove the law, but everyone seems fine to stay in their warm/DRY car and let someone else pump the gas. For the most part it is fine, but sometimes the wait for the attendant can take a bit.
[/quote]
Whaaa?? You're only one state away from us, but I've never heard about that requirement. I can't imagine anything like that here in California. We're lucky if the gas station attendant is even awake!


----------

